# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Moe

## DesireeD

hallo,

Ik ben iemand van 16 en op al een tijdje ben ik best wel moe, maar deze week is het erger geworden heb ik het idee. Tijdens mijn lessen kan ik me moeilijk concentreren. Ik lig door de weeks meestal voor half elf in bed en slaap dan meestal ook al als ik s'ochtend wakker word gaat het totdat ik op de fiets richting school zit. Is dit iets erg en moet ik er mee naar de huisarts of is het gewoon een tijdelijk iets?

Groetjes DesireeD

----------


## Agnes574

Voor de zekerheid kun je altijd even naar je huisarts gaan en je verhaal doen en dan zal er wss een bloedtest worden gedaan om te kijken of je geen tekorten etc hebt!

Sommige mensen hebben zonder oorzaak nu eenmaal meer slaap nodig als anderen, maar dan zou je overdag goed wakker moeten zijn!
Het kan onschuldig zijn en met je groei of hormoonhuishouding te maken hebben, maar je hebt zekerheid en géén zorgen meer als je even naar de huisarts gaat!

Sterkte!! Hou ons op de hoogte ok?! 
Liefs Ag Xx

----------

